# New to forum - Photos of my first planted tank 27 days old



## prakash.sridharan (Oct 17, 2015)

prakash.sridharan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just joined this forum and a newbie in the planted aquatic world. Here are a couple of snaps.
> 
> ...












Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful tank.
I have a conventional 10g tank which I placed that much light on at first.
The fixture bottom is 11.5" from the top of the sub.
It took a while for it to happen. But it eventually became quite a good algae farm.
I removed one of the bulbs from the fixture and after killing off the algae it is 
still not 100% algae free because one T5HO bulb is still top end of med light range
for that depth water.


----------



## prakash.sridharan (Oct 17, 2015)

Couple of videos uploaded on YouTube :
https://youtu.be/hAd598rGLyU
https://youtu.be/ulyohnPwsmQ

Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.sridharan (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks for your comments Raymond. I plan to upgrade the lighting once the current T5s wear out

Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

A couple of red plants & you're all set. I think that would make the colors of the fish pop even more. Did you do what I think you did & loop that top branch of the driftwood & tie it back? That gives me some ideas!


----------



## prakash.sridharan (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes I did just that  I'm trying to get hold of some red plants... Will get it in soon

Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbishop1126 (Oct 6, 2015)

Awesome tank! I think as well a few red plants to offset the green would look amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prakash.sridharan (Oct 17, 2015)

mrbishop1126 said:


> Awesome tank! I think as well a few red plants to offset the green would look amazing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Added 4 angels today  



















Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

What size is your tank?


----------



## prakash.sridharan (Oct 17, 2015)

2.5 ft X 2 ft X 2 ft

Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Are the Co2 pills work?
Why not go with more common options


----------



## prakash.sridharan (Oct 17, 2015)

CO2 pills are great. No issues with them

Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk


----------

